
Impact of interventions to reduce Covid-19 mortality and healthcare demand - lui8906
https://www.imperial.ac.uk/mrc-global-infectious-disease-analysis/news--wuhan-coronavirus/
======
chippy
This is essentially the science informing the UK Governments response.

